# 10 years of timeshares



## GregT (Sep 23, 2015)

All,

A recent post responding to a new TUGger made me realize that January 2015 was the 10th anniversary of my first timeshare purchase (Worldmark, 10K credits for $7,650 on eBay) -- now worth half that  .

Timeshares have provided many priceless memories with family and friends, and facilitated over 30 visits to Hawaiian islands, 5 trips to the Caribbean (and the Bahamas) and many more adventures within the continental U.S.

TUG, and the TUGger community, has been invaluable in helping me to understand these crazy things  -- I think I own 14 of them now.      I look forward, God willing, to many more happy memories!

Best,

Greg

----------------------------

10 years of timeshare visits has taken me too:

Marriott Maui Ocean Club 
Marriott Aruba Ocean Club
Marriott Cypress Harbour
Marriott Desert Springs Villas
Marriott Frenchman's Cove (site visit only)
Marriott Imperial Palms
Marriott Grande Ocean
Marriott Kauai Beach Club (site visit only)
Marriott Kauai Lagoons
Marriott Ko Olina
Marriott Shadow Ridge
Marriott Waiohai (site visit only)
Ritz Carlton Club St. Thomas

Hilton Hawaiian Village
Hilton Kings Land
Hilton Waikoloa (Kohala Suites)

Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas
Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas (going in June 2016)
Westin St. John (site visit only)
Harborside at Atlantis

Aulani

Worldmark Big Bear
Worldmark Indio
Worldmark Kihei
Worldmark Las Vegas
Worldmark Oceanside
Worldmark Palm Springs
Worldmark San Francisco
Worldmark St. Thomas
Worldmark Tahoe (Zephyr Cove)
Worldmark Valley Isle

Timeshares rock -- thanks TUGgers!!!


----------



## Marathoner (Sep 23, 2015)

Greg, great to reflect on our past -  congratulations! 

Last year, you inquired about staying in a timeshare in Colorado at a Marriott. What did you end up doing? I'm in the process of gathering info on timeshares at ski in/out resorts and am interested in your experience.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 23, 2015)

Greg, can't believe that 10 years as WM owner and you have not made it out to Depoe Bay 
Congrats for being a great tugger!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 23, 2015)

Greg, looks like you have travel very well using your timeshare experience


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Greg, nice post and congratulations on 10 years of great trips through timesharing.  I think we are at 30 years of owning and, boy, have we come a long way since then.  Like you, we probably own too many, but as long as we keep using them, I am OK with that.  Lots of fun planning trips and, like you, remembering all of the great places we have stayed over the years.

Thanks for raising such great thoughts!

Mike


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 24, 2015)

That is a heckuva list!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 24, 2015)

Congrats Greg,  I'm just starting year 2 of timesharing.  

We went to a timeshare presentation over 15 years ago in Vegas and it was suppose to be a 45 minute presentation to receive our gift.  They bussed us to the event and after 2 hours of saying no, over  and over they moved us out of the room to a waiting area to sit on car table chairs and my hubby went back into the room and yelled you have 10minutes to get us back to the resort or I'm calling the police and reporting that we have been kidnapped….


LOL, they got us back and told us not to attend any more presentations…LOL:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## smmatrix (Oct 6, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> That is a heckuva list!



Hi Brian, thanks to the link in your signature line, I just posted a Wish Ad wanting to purchase a timeshare in Orlando.  

Been a member for a couple days and enjoying reading many threads.


----------



## dsexton (Oct 6, 2015)

Congrats Greg !  Out of all those places what are your top 2  favorites and why ?  

And I agree with your commentary on the TUG community, this site has been fabulous.  I'm entering my 3 year of timesharing and loving every minute of it !


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 6, 2015)

smmatrix said:


> Hi Brian, thanks to the link in your signature line, I just posted a Wish Ad wanting to purchase a timeshare in Orlando.
> 
> Been a member for a couple days and enjoying reading many threads.



wonderful!

should have your pick of resales in orlando...more there than anywhere else.

What makes you want to purchase in orlando if I may ask?


----------



## GregT (Oct 6, 2015)

dsexton said:


> Congrats Greg !  Out of all those places what are your top 2  favorites and why ?
> 
> And I agree with your commentary on the TUG community, this site has been fabulous.  I'm entering my 3 year of timesharing and loving every minute of it !




My two favorites on the list are Maui Ocean Club and Hilton Hawaiian Village.   The reasons are pretty similar (we love Hawaii) but I have had terrific family vacations at MOC and wonderful trips with my lovely wife to HHV -- both have been fantastic.

Timeshares rock -- thanks for the question!

Best,

Greg


----------



## amluckau (Oct 26, 2015)

*Ten years of Timeshare … and a lot more …*

We bought our first timeshare in Dec 1984. They were all weeks back then. Our daughter was about 6 months old so we bought with the idea that this would force us to take good, solid vacations. It worked ... for the most part. We bought at Winner’s Circle Beach & Tennis Resort in Del Mar CA. Soon after the tennis was spun off as was the beach part. Felt like a big bummer and gave us a taste of developer’s sales tactics. As it turns out, it didn’t really matter. We’ve had a collection of good Winner’s Circle and RCI exchange escapades, along with many a week left unused. Eventually we added to the mix with Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club (I graduated from Maui High School) and then converted that to the new Lahaina Towers before they opened (fixed unit/week, 8206/49, and haven’t traded it in yet!). And added Marriott Destination Club points (Chairman’s Club). And added Welk pts, which included giving them the Winner’s Circle unit as trade-in. And added Diamond Resorts Int’l pts (Gold). We’re done adding. Annual maintenance fees are now approaching $8k. But we traipse all over the place with great planned vacations and great spontaneous ones, particularly now that we’re both retired. I won’t itemize all our vacations ‘cause it’s over 30 years worth with multiple weeks/year. Yes, we still tend to book weeks even though there’s more flexibility now. We bring along friends and meet new ones. As has often been said, timeshares are in no way a real estate or financial investment but rather a time and family investment.

Thanks for making me reflect on our frolic! :whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 26, 2015)

such good stories!

and people say TUG is a bastion for folks who hate timeshares =)

hate paying retail perhaps!


----------



## LLW (Oct 31, 2015)

Congrats, Greg! Looking forward to your continuous sharing of timeshare memories!



GregT said:


> All,
> 
> A recent post responding to a new TUGger made me realize that January 2015 was the 10th anniversary of my first timeshare purchase (Worldmark, 10K credits for $7,650 on eBay) -- now worth half that  .
> 
> ...


----------

